# Cutest photo of your puppy(or dog)?



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

Hey all!

Here is a forum I created where everybody can share one or more of their cutest puppy photos! FYI, this is not a photo contest, just a place where people can show off their cute dogs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

This is a cute picture of my dream dog.


----------



## Golden_79 (Jun 18, 2020)

Here is Echo


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

We saw this for sale at Target and couldn’t stop laughing...so we bought it lol. He looked so funny the whole time


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

Lovin'Goldens said:


> This is a cute picture of my dream dog.


So cute!


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

Golden_79 said:


> Here is Echo
> View attachment 881196


Echo is such a pretty girl!


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> View attachment 881197
> 
> We saw this for sale at Target and couldn’t stop laughing...so we bought it lol. He looked so funny the whole time


Is that Felix? He looks so fierce in your profile, but so sweet in the photo! Great pic!


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Amber at 9 weeks.


----------



## Moose’s mom! (Feb 16, 2021)

This was my man the day I brought him home. At 4 months he kinda still has his nose wrinkles, I’ll be sad to see them go🥺


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Here's Rukie the day we met. I loved him the minute I knew he was mine.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

the faces they make when trying to catch things!


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Here are a few favorites of Cody.


























And here’s baby Bella.


----------



## SFK (Mar 4, 2021)

Golden_79 said:


> Here is Echo
> View attachment 881196


Very cute...I just feel for Echo sitting and waiting so patiently. Great dog...


----------

